# Rare 2004 ****



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

When I saw Silo Cigars post, I couldn't resist - 12/04 Anejo 49's. :dribble:
See Mike I wasn't lieing...


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Sweet Jeebus!

:dribble:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

OMG those look great!!!!!!!!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Oh wow you suck! Very nice


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Those look crazy good!!!:dribble:*


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Sweet-

I got the 48's


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Awesome score! I'd have to clear a spot in one of my humidors for those.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Holy She-ot! :arghhhh:

CD


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Very very nice


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Sweet Pickup!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Ouch those hurt my eyes,great ,great smokes


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Oh Yeah thats what I'm talking about


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Those make my lowly little box of '06 #46s look like a tin of Acids.


----------



## MindRiot-cl (Jan 22, 2008)

wow those hit the ole doorstep fast. Congrats on that score, those boxes did not last long at all. I so wanted to open each box and smoke one lol.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

That is awesome!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Fantastic grab


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

holy smokes!
awesome pick up!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Those look droolishious Ben!!!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Silo sent me a box of Anejo #50!!! Great customer service - and really really fast.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow awsome pickup


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet Pickup!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow!! Thats a fantastic pickup!! Sweeeeet!!


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

nice!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Wowee! That's one nice pickup buddy.


----------



## chopperny (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm jealous! Nice pickup.


----------

